# Mouse auto double click



## SniperJJS13 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well sometimes when I click only once the computer recognizes it as a double click. For instance if I have to programs running maximized and click a single time on the exit button, it will exit both programs. The drivers are up to date according to DriverMax and this only started recently. I am using Windows Vista Home 32 bit with a gateway mouse model:MOAKUO. Is this mouse about to die or does Vista have another problem?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you tried adjusting the 'double-click speed' slider in Control Panel > Mouse?

Test the mouse on another computer to see if it's faulty.

If it's USB, try another port. If it's plugged into a USB hub, try connecting it directly to the computer.


----------

